# price is right



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Im surprised i haven see this game on the forum yet seeing as hunters tend to be budget minded people

heres how it goes someone posts a pic with description others guess the price original poster post actual price and so on 
__________________________________________________________________here we go 









green glitter covered skeleton made of plastic

5 feet tall


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

150 for all of it.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

no other guessers its listed in the Grandinroad catalogue for $149 (just the skeleton)

now some else should post an item


----------

